# Installing air bags in 2005 Nissan Altima



## cajunroots (Oct 9, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about installing new airbags where they had originally deployed? I bought my 2005 Nissan Altima from out of state. I got a good deal on it because it had been in slight accident where the airbags had deployed. It was repaired, but the air bags were not re installed. Does it have to be done by a Nissan dealership or can any reputable body shop do this? Both the driver and passenger airbags deployed, but not the side ones.


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Any good body shop should be bale to replace airbags. Be prepared--they are expensive.


----------

